# need someone to clean some bottles



## delawarejackd (Aug 7, 2011)

I am willing to pay money to any body willing to clean a few bottles for me any help thank you


----------



## woody (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you mean clean the bottles or to have them tumbled???


----------



## delawarejackd (Aug 7, 2011)

Really not sure what tumbling takes away I know I just have bottles that do not look well to be displayed


----------



## soda bottle (Aug 7, 2011)

Some bottles may not need to be tumbled which Would consist of maybe running some copper shot with bar keepers friend or a similar method to get the dirt and muck out, however certain bottles that have been in the ground for long periods of time have what some call sickness.  These bottles would need to be polished and when they are real bad they will need a cutter on them then polished.  

 The problem is some bottles are not worth the tumbling process.  It will cost you 15 to 25 dollars maybe more to get them done and sometimes its better just to buy a nicer example down the road. Hope this helps.


----------



## delawarejackd (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes it does but the bottles I have I would pay that amount if needed to clean the ones I have


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Tim,
try the chuckles method


----------



## redbeardrelics (Aug 9, 2011)

Where are you located? If you are in Delaware, I am not too far away, over in Centreville, MD, and I could help you out with them.
 Chris


----------



## delawarejackd (Aug 12, 2011)

I have tried it but it might need a little turf job

 I live in lower Delaware where is centerville at


----------



## redbeardrelics (Aug 14, 2011)

I am at most an hour away from the southernmost end of Delaware. I will leave you a PM (private message) on this website with my contact info. I will be traveling through south Delaware, back and forth to Ocean City later this week, and maybe we can meet up then. Planning on being through there on Wednesday and Friday mornings.
 Chris


----------

